# Husky 371



## peanut (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone use 1. We got a saw to clear a few palm trees and it sounds like a deisel. I stripped it down to work on it put it back together and still it sounds like a deisel.
Any ideas?


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 15, 2009)

i had one and it was alright,a little underpowered but ok,but it did not sound like a diesel though...


----------



## redprospector (Jul 16, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> i had one and it was alright,a little underpowered but ok,but it did not sound like a diesel though...



I may have wound up with that saw. Rocky Mountain said one of George's faller's traded it in. I think that was in 01. I did a little "tweeking" to it, and it did ok. If I was still logging I'd want something bigger though.

I can't imagine what would make one sound like a diesel. Way to rich maybe?

Andy


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 16, 2009)

i bet you it was either mike or davys that got traded in,mike was really upset with his 371,no luck at all he said,mine i ran it into the ground with minimal trouble but i seem to remember keeping a spare diaghram handy?


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 16, 2009)

i didnt want to say anything but every gas motor i have run that sounded like a diesel,was short lived, usually a major malfunction


----------



## redprospector (Jul 16, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> i bet you it was either mike or davys that got traded in,mike was really upset with his 371,no luck at all he said,mine i ran it into the ground with minimal trouble but i seem to remember keeping a spare diaghram handy?



It was probably Mike's. After I thought about it, I did more than a little tweeking. But it was a good little saw after that.

Probably get more help on the diesel sounding thing in the chainsaw forum.

Andy


----------



## peanut (Jul 20, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> i bet you it was either mike or davys that got traded in,mike was really upset with his 371,no luck at all he said,mine i ran it into the ground with minimal trouble but i seem to remember keeping a spare diaghram handy?



Are Mike and Davy in Iraq? I can yell at someone new for a change. Someone that understands English.


----------



## peanut (Jul 20, 2009)

redprospector said:


> It was probably Mike's. After I thought about it, I did more than a little tweeking. But it was a good little saw after that.
> 
> Probably get more help on the diesel sounding thing in the chainsaw forum.
> 
> Andy



Yep, I might do that.


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 20, 2009)

yep,baghdad as a matter of fact racing camels,i think you should try the chainsaw forum for help with your diesel problem.


----------



## peanut (Jul 20, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> yep,baghdad as a matter of fact racing camels,i think you should try the chainsaw forum for help with your diesel problem.



Funny. 
First thing to tell ANYONE if it ain't a Stihl, it's just a nifty looking toy.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 20, 2009)

peanut said:


> Funny.
> First thing to tell ANYONE if it ain't a Stihl, it's just a nifty looking toy.



Hahaha.
I've got a couple of "nifty looking toy's" that have been known to eat Stihl's for breakfast. 

Andy


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 20, 2009)

peanut said:


> Are Mike and Davy in Iraq? I can yell at someone new for a change. Someone that understands English.


wasnt sure what to think of this post at first?but i take it you are in the service?and are serving in iraq?


----------



## peanut (Jul 24, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> wasnt sure what to think of this post at first?but i take it you are in the service?and are serving in iraq?



Yep, I'm melting right now, as we speak. I did find out what was wrong, the previous user was using mogas.:jawdrop:


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 24, 2009)

peanut said:


> Yep, I'm melting right now, as we speak. I did find out what was wrong, the previous user was using mogas.:jawdrop:



mogas?i am unfamiliar with that,straight gas?


----------



## Kiwilogger (Jul 25, 2009)

Husky 371, horrible little chainsaw.

Gutless flamin things. 


Get a 66 mate, It'll stihl be going when the husky has given up.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 25, 2009)

Kiwilogger said:


> Husky 371, horrible little chainsaw.
> 
> Gutless flamin things.
> 
> ...



The only 371 husky I,ve owned made close to $ 80,000.00 .. I,de say that was a pretty good saw ..
. It was a 71 cc engine not the 75 cc and it would pull a 32" bar the same speed as my 460 stihl .......And it vibrated about half as much ................the 372 Huskies I,ve had are simular but havn,t made as much money , mainly because of different business and other factors .... a 395 has more stump than the 660 does .. Weighs a small schoosh more tho , the 066-660 vibrates 3 times as much !!!!!!!


----------



## Kiwilogger (Jul 25, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> The only 371 husky I,ve owned made close to $ 80,000.00 .. I,de say that was a pretty good saw ..
> . It was a 71 cc engine not the 75 cc and it would pull a 32" bar the same speed as my 460 stihl .......And it vibrated about half as much ................the 372 Huskies I,ve had are simular but havn,t made as much money , mainly because of different business and other factors .... a 395 has more stump than the 660 does .. Weighs a small schoosh more tho , the 066-660 vibrates 3 times as much !!!!!!!


The only husky I've owned that I liked was a 288, oh, and my little 55 fencing saw which was not a bad wee saw.

I've actually owned a 288, 372, 385, 394, 395, 55, and a 357, and not one of them would stand up to a 66. I had my mates new 390 for a day's cutting a while ago, and that was super smooth, but I still didn't really like it much. 

I also race saws on occasion, including my stocker 66, which has yet to be beaten by any husqvarna, apart from this sneaky little bugger who slipped in a 3120 when I wasn't payin attention. A lot of it is sharpening, sure, but anyone who races saws should be able to sharpen.

Oh, and tramp, I'd beg to differ when you suggest a 371 will pull the same as a 46. I'd also suggest a 32" bar is far more than any 371, or 46 should ever pull. I had a 24" on my 372 for all of half a day, 20" is all they handle without them bogging down.

My old 46's used to get a 22, and that was it. Too hard on them pulling any more than that.

The huskies are certainly more user friendly in terms of vibration, apart from the old 288 of course. 

Huskies sound crap anyway. :greenchainsaw:

It all comes down to personal preference at the end of the day, but what I will say, is if you visit 50 logging crews here in NZ, you'd be lucky to find 5 huskies for every hundred stihls. Now that, is telling.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 25, 2009)

Kiwi , aaahhhhhhhhhh !!! Can you explain to me how I,m supposed to get an 8 footdbh spruce off the stump with a 20 " bar ... Maybe with some stubby little bar an 066/660 will zoom faster than a 394/395 .But I doubt it will an Ace Morgan hot rod ,workin saw . I ran Ace Morgan 394s .. Awesome !!. But put a 50" Cannon and semi skip Dura Pro #3/8 or 404 chain on there With an 8 tooth 3/8 or 7 tooth 404 sprocket and the Husky will have the tree on the ground while the Stihl is having to be pulled out of the cut to keep the chain spinning .... They can quote HP # all they want .. Put a long bar on them and see ........ Like the 2100 was way better than the 056 , the 394/395 is a better saw than the 660 ......... Tho I (like ) the 372 , better than the 460 . I REALLY like the 460 .... I have had 3 or 4 of them and I like them all ...... When you are falling timber up here . You need to use a saw and bar that will do everything you need , Execpt for the true monsters . . I would prefer a 3120 for the Big timber . But when I was on Dall Is. , all I had was a372 and a 460 .. pulled a 36" Oregon on the Stihl and a 32" on the Husky .... Fell a number of 7-8 ft Spruce with the Stihl . and several 5-6 ft spruce and hemlocks with the Husky .... . Usually I run a 30 or 32" bar tho on Chichagof Is. . And yes the 288 ,with plastic tank and compression release was the best bushlin saw of all time . But then I havn,t run a 390 yet ... How long does it run on a tank of fuel ?????


----------



## Kiwilogger (Jul 25, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> Kiwi , aaahhhhhhhhhh !!! Can you explain to me how I,m supposed to get an 8 footdbh spruce off the stump with a 20 " bar ... Maybe with some stubby little bar an 066/660 will zoom faster than a 394/395 .. But put a 50" Cannon and semi skip Dura Pro #3/8 or 404 chain on there With an 8 tooth 3/8 or 7 tooth 404 sprocket and the Husky will have the tree on the ground while the Stihl is having to be pulled out of the cut to keep the chain spinning .... They can quote HP # all they want .. Put a long bar on them and see ........ Like the 2100 was way better than the 056 , the 394/395 is a better saw than the 660 ......... Tho I (like ) the 372 , better than the 460 . I REALLY like the 460 .... I have had 3 or 4 of them and I like them all ...... When you are falling timber up here . You need to use a saw and bar that will do everything you need , Execpt for the true monsters . . I would prefer a 3120 for the Big timber . But when I was on Dall Is. , all I had was a372 and a 460 .. pulled a 36" Oregon on the Stihl and a 32" on the Husky .... Fell a number of 7-8 ft Spruce with the Stihl . and several 5-6 ft spruce and hemlocks with the Husky .... . Usually I run a 30 or 32" bar tho on Chichagof Is. . And yes the 288 ,with plastic tank and compression release was the best bushlin saw of all time . But then I havn,t run a 390 yet ... How long does it run on a tank of fuel ?????


kilowatts or horsepower is all that count mate, and stihl win hands down every time. I'd love to do some stocker saw racing against you tramp, and make you eat them words. 

And as to skip tooth and stuff, I've never used it mate, If I have some big stuff to whack over I just get out the 084 and my 48" bar, super rapid chain and give it heaps!

The 390 was great on fuel, I'll give it that at least. My favourite saw of all time is my old 064, fantastic on fuel, and runs forever. It's in retirement now, one day I'll rebuild it.

I've had 2 46's and although they were decent saw's - light and reasonable power, for fallin, a 66 is where it's at. 

I gotta say, I don't fall trees much, not allowed out of the yarder. 

The only falling I get to do is the odd private job locally. I get to pull my saws out once or twice a year for the fieldays saw racing. Oh, and a bit of firewood.

My wife can't understand why I need 6 chainsaws when I hardly get to use the damn things. She also can't understand why I have to pull them apart so often, when I don't hardly use them. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Kiwilogger (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey, Tramp, what's bushlin? 

Another Kiwi/American translation required...


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 25, 2009)

A " Bushel " is a thousand board feet gross woods scale ......
.. 
. A bushler is a faller who works for scale not a day wage ... Back up to 10 years ago , most of the time a day wage could be beaten , and so most Alaskan logging camps were bushel camps ... Now you might as well day wage .. Tho the wood is there , we the fallers are on kind of a slow slide into oblivion to the mechs and the Mexicans ...................... As long as we stay in the old growth , we are in good shape . when there is work .. I,ve had a half doz or so 064s and I really like them .. I will try a 650 over a 660 ,simply for the fuel economy , tho I want to try a 390 first ..... Trick is to set up your strip for if you have some big trees coming up and bring out the big saw when it,s needed .... How much rain do you guys get ???? How big a timber do you log ??


----------



## Kiwilogger (Jul 25, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> A " Bushel " is a thousand board feet gross woods scale ......
> ..
> . A bushler is a faller who works for scale not a day wage ... Back up to 10 years ago , most of the time a day wage could be beaten , and so most Alaskan logging camps were bushel camps ... Now you might as well day wage .. Tho the wood is there , we the fallers are on kind of a slow slide into oblivion to the mechs and the Mexicans ...................... As long as we stay in the old growth , we are in good shape . when there is work .. I,ve had a half doz or so 064s and I really like them .. I will try a 650 over a 660 ,simply for the fuel economy , tho I want to try a 390 first ..... Trick is to set up your strip for if you have some big trees coming up and bring out the big saw when it,s needed .... How much rain do you guys get ???? How big a timber do you log ??


I've used a 65 too, Tramp. Not a bad saw. Basically a 66 with a small drop in power, and a drop in fuel usage. They seem to rev a bit quicker, maybe? But I haven't used one enough to really say.

We get heaps of rain mate, around 60" per year up here, 90% of it over 6 months.

Our timber is nothing like the monsters you log, average piece size around 2.5 ton. Around 30" at the stump on average. Soft wood too, Radiata pine. Stihls love it. 

All plantation forests mate, cut at 27-28 years.

So, what you call bushelin, we call contract cutting. Paid by the ton, not by board feet.

Cheers mate...


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 25, 2009)

:agree2:


Kiwilogger said:


> Husky 371, horrible little chainsaw.
> 
> Gutless flamin things.
> 
> ...


----------



## peanut (Jul 25, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> mogas?i am unfamiliar with that,straight gas?



Mogas = cheap low octane garbage they sell at 5 and dimes for $1 a gallon + a free cup of coffee.
They run the GSA vehicles off it.


----------



## peanut (Jul 25, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> :agree2:



:agree2:

FWIW while I'm home I run a 440, and a 260 (Nice little thing).
I have some 20, & 24" bars for the 440, and 16"ers for the 260.


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 25, 2009)

peanut said:


> Mogas = cheap low octane garbage they sell at 5 and dimes for $1 a gallon + a free cup of coffee.
> They run the GSA vehicles off it.



gotcha,that makes sense not even enough octane to even fire,thats good thats all it was...


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 25, 2009)

peanut said:


> :agree2:
> 
> FWIW while I'm home I run a 440, and a 260 (Nice little thing).
> I have some 20, & 24" bars for the 440, and 16"ers for the 260.



thats a good setup,im amazed at what those littler saws will do when sharp...we run 361s to lop brush,and you could damn near cut logs with them


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 25, 2009)

Yester day I fell and bucked 300 dollars worth of spruce firewood with a 353 Husky , with of all things a 20" bar and 325 semi chisel round filed chain .....
. I like the value added forest products


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 25, 2009)

and yarded out and loaded on my truck and trailer ..........


----------



## peanut (Jul 25, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> thats a good setup,im amazed at what those littler saws will do when sharp...we run 361s to lop brush,and you could damn near cut logs with them



No lie. I use full skip on my 440, full comp, on my 260. I also use a rip chain on my 260. Like I said it's a nice little bugger.


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 25, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> Yester day I fell and bucked 300 dollars worth of spruce firewood with a 353 Husky , with of all things a 20" bar and 325 semi chisel round filed chain .....
> . I like the value added forest products



how much do you get for 4x4x8 of split spruce delivered in those parts?


----------



## redprospector (Jul 25, 2009)

Kiwilogger said:


> The only husky I've owned that I liked was a 288, oh, and my little 55 fencing saw which was not a bad wee saw.
> 
> I've actually owned a 288, 372, 385, 394, 395, 55, and a 357, and not one of them would stand up to a 66. I had my mates new 390 for a day's cutting a while ago, and that was super smooth, but I still didn't really like it much.
> 
> ...



Hahahaha.
I do believe this has turned into a Stihl vs Husky pissin' match. 
If we're all honest, and put brand loyalty aside, we all know that they both make decent saws. The big difference is some of us like Stihl's, and some of us like Husky's. Personally, I don't care what it say's on the starter cover as long as it gets the job done.
I race saw's on ocasion also. I wish we were not across the pond from each other, I'd try to help you out with that "superiority complex" you have with never being beat and all.  It wouldn't be a fair race though. Around here the classes are 0 to 60 cc, 5 cu. in. and under, and over 5 cu. in., a guy would be pretty handicaped running an 066 in the over 5. I guess I could race you with a 681 Solo, that ain't a Husky though. 

Andy


----------



## Kiwilogger (Jul 25, 2009)

redprospector said:


> Hahahaha.
> I do believe this has turned into a Stihl vs Husky pissin' match.
> If we're all honest, and put brand loyalty aside, we all know that they both make decent saws. The big difference is some of us like Stihl's, and some of us like Husky's. Personally, I don't care what it say's on the starter cover as long as it gets the job done.
> I race saw's on ocasion also. I wish we were not across the pond from each other, I'd try to help you out with that "superiority complex" you have with never being beat and all.  It wouldn't be a fair race though. Around here the classes are 0 to 60 cc, 5 cu. in. and under, and over 5 cu. in., a guy would be pretty handicaped running an 066 in the over 5. I guess I could race you with a 681 Solo, that ain't a Husky though.
> ...




Hey Andy. Here we have hotsaw racing (unlimited displacement but must run an OEM chainsaw base), stock over 100cc, stock under 100, and stock under 80.

My 84 has been beaten plenty by 3120's, 88's and other 84's, I just try not to mention that too often.  I'm pretty much a n00b when it comes to hotsaws though, and all the 84 has had done is a port job, expansion chamber, crank/flywhel mod, and carb work. Nothing too flash, but a good starter into hotsaws. Well, for me anyway. Bugger of a thing to start sometimes. 

My 66 stocksaw is a good one though, real good. For a race I tune it a bit lean, and it's got a bit of a muffler mod, that's it. Oh, and running an 8 tooth, 16 inch bar, and sharp super rapid chain. She's a screamer, and on a good day, pretty damn hard to beat in the under 100 class.

Cheers....


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 25, 2009)

redprospector said:


> Hahahaha.
> I do believe this has turned into a Stihl vs Husky pissin' match.
> If we're all honest, and put brand loyalty aside, we all know that they both make decent saws. The big difference is some of us like Stihl's, and some of us like Husky's. Personally, I don't care what it say's on the starter cover as long as it gets the job done.
> I race saw's on ocasion also. I wish we were not across the pond from each other, I'd try to help you out with that "superiority complex" you have with never being beat and all.  It wouldn't be a fair race though. Around here the classes are 0 to 60 cc, 5 cu. in. and under, and over 5 cu. in., a guy would be pretty handicaped running an 066 in the over 5. I guess I could race you with a 681 Solo, that ain't a Husky though.
> ...


hey andy,as im sure you know i have been riding dirt for awhile and two strokes are all but obsolete,i just assumed that hotsaws would convert to the four stroke platform as well?i would think the 450 would be the wave of the future?ecspecially modded!


----------



## redprospector (Jul 25, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> hey andy,as im sure you know i have been riding dirt for awhile and two strokes are all but obsolete,i just assumed that hotsaws would convert to the four stroke platform as well?i would think the 450 would be the wave of the future?ecspecially modded!



I'm sure that four stroke will be the wave of the future, some time in the future. But I don't see many changing right now. I'm not hanging up my KX250 untill it blows, and then I'll probably look for another old two stroke.
I just don't know enough about the new four strokes, heck I'm still trying to figure out the old two strokes. 

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Jul 25, 2009)

Kiwilogger said:


> Hey Andy. Here we have hotsaw racing (unlimited displacement but must run an OEM chainsaw base), stock over 100cc, stock under 100, and stock under 80.
> 
> My 84 has been beaten plenty by 3120's, 88's and other 84's, I just try not to mention that too often.  I'm pretty much a n00b when it comes to hotsaws though, and all the 84 has had done is a port job, expansion chamber, crank/flywhel mod, and carb work. Nothing too flash, but a good starter into hotsaws. Well, for me anyway. Bugger of a thing to start sometimes.
> 
> ...



Your "Hotsaw" class (unlimited displacement but must run an oem chainsaw base) would be called "open modified" class here. There's no seperation of size in that class, so the bigger the better (sometimes ).

For a couple of years, my 3120 was undefeted in the little shows I make. Untill a buddy of mine handed me my a$$ with a 90cc Solo. But I don't like to talk about that one. 

Most of the shows in the Southwest US, a 16" bar wouldn't make it through the log. But the log's are getting smaller every year it seems (damn environmentalist's). 

You guy's running any bikesaw's over there?

Andy


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 25, 2009)

redprospector said:


> Your "Hotsaw" class (unlimited displacement but must run an oem chainsaw base) would be called "open modified" class here. There's no seperation of size in that class, so the bigger the better (sometimes ).
> 
> For a couple of years, my 3120 was undefeted in the little shows I make. Untill a buddy of mine handed me my a$$ with a 90cc Solo. But I don't like to talk about that one.
> 
> ...


keep ahold of that that 2stroke,they are much simpler,only drawback is when you are racing they do not put the power to the ground like a 4 stroke,but if you have any troubles with your bike let me know,i have been through a few of them and i can give you my two cents


----------



## redprospector (Jul 25, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> keep ahold of that that 2stroke,they are much simpler,only drawback is when you are racing they do not put the power to the ground like a 4 stroke,but if you have any troubles with your bike let me know,i have been through a few of them and i can give you my two cents



Cool!!
So far I haven't had a lack of power with that Kawasaki pretending to be a chainsaw. I guess with a 4 stroke you could probably ride it through the log though. :jawdrop:

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Jul 25, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> keep ahold of that that 2stroke,they are much simpler,only drawback is when you are racing they do not put the power to the ground like a 4 stroke,but if you have any troubles with your bike let me know,i have been through a few of them and i can give you my two cents



When are you going to get into some saw racing?

Andy


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 25, 2009)

i dunno?i heard you cut a couple cookies while back i was thinking 125?is what it sounded like to me,250 huh i bet you know more than your letting off about that motor,anyways sean had a four stroke 450 he was building has he had a chance to race it?


----------



## redprospector (Jul 25, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> i dunno?i heard you cut a couple cookies while back i was thinking 125?is what it sounded like to me,250 huh i bet you know more than your letting off about that motor,anyways sean had a four stroke 450 he was building has he had a chance to race it?



Naw, he's got a couple of them in the works that I know about but he don't tell me everything he's working on. I guess it's the element of surprise, but I'll bet I'll be the one building a chain for it when it's done, so I ain't too worried. :hmm3grin2orange:

He may have decided that a 450 would be too heavy to make the change overs quickly on a 2 or 3 cut race. 


Andy


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 25, 2009)

redprospector said:


> When are you going to get into some saw racing?
> 
> Andy



funny you ask on the 371 forum,but i remember in one of the first logging competitions i placed third overall with the 66s 288s etc. i was pretty proud of my 371, chain was almost gone and cutting fast,i really should compete and probably will in the future


----------



## redprospector (Jul 25, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> funny you ask on the 371 forum,but i remember in one of the first logging competitions i placed third overall with the 66s 288s etc. i was pretty proud of my 371, chain was almost gone and cutting fast,i really should compete and probably will in the future



Eagar AZ is this next weekend. 
No time like the present. 

Andy


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 25, 2009)

redprospector said:


> Naw, he's got a couple of them in the works that I know about but he don't tell me everything he's working on. I guess it's the element of surprise, but I'll bet I'll be the one building a chain for it when it's done, so I ain't too worried. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> He may have decided that a 450 would be too heavy to make the change overs quickly on a 2 or 3 cut race.
> 
> ...



you guys are all serious now,im way off the curve


----------



## redprospector (Jul 25, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> you guys are all serious now,im way off the curve



There ain't a serious bone in my body!
If it ain't fun, it ain't worth doing. I'll help you out with what little I know.

Andy


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 25, 2009)

redprospector said:


> There ain't a serious bone in my body!
> If it ain't fun, it ain't worth doing. I'll help you out with what little I know.
> 
> Andy



id like to check that 250 out,you had that thing zingin the other day,did not sound stock at all.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 25, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> id like to check that 250 out,you had that thing zingin the other day,did not sound stock at all.



Imagine that. It's not too far from stock though.
I guess I can't run it in this yard anymore, one of the neighbors started crying about it. 

Just for fun.




Andy


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 26, 2009)

figures!when i grasped i was alive this was a logging road,nothing more.now they are telling you you cant tune your own ####!on your own ####ing road!guzzzzzzfrahhhhhbbbbbaaahhhhh!


----------



## Kiwilogger (Jul 26, 2009)

When we do our stock saw racing, the first cut is a bore cut up, then down to finish the biscuit, then another biscuit up, and a final cut down. Only a certain area to do it in, about 6" I reckon. Go over the line and you're disqualified.


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 26, 2009)

peanut said:


> Anyone use 1. We got a saw to clear a few palm trees and it sounds like a deisel. I stripped it down to work on it put it back together and still it sounds like a deisel.
> Any ideas?


by the way peanut,how do those palms cut?i would have never guessed there to be cutting in iraq...


----------



## peanut (Jul 29, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> by the way peanut,how do those palms cut?i would have never guessed there to be cutting in iraq...



The cutting is easy, the hard part is figuring where they want to go. They act like Red Elm, they start to fall true, then go all sorts of haywire. 
They also have a locust type tree here, other than scaring the pants off me dropping a snake out of it, they are perfect for teaching folks how to use a saw. You can't screw up with them.


----------



## bullbuck (Jul 30, 2009)

peanut said:


> The cutting is easy, the hard part is figuring where they want to go. They act like Red Elm, they start to fall true, then go all sorts of haywire.
> They also have a locust type tree here, other than scaring the pants off me dropping a snake out of it, they are perfect for teaching folks how to use a saw. You can't screw up with them.[/QUOT sounds like a white fir or aspen from here,dont hold worth a shirt!no snakes though thats a plus


----------

